# Pansies



## GA-Mark (Sep 3, 2009)

Was wondering if bees like pansies,do they produce nectar? They are cold hardy and bloom a long time.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Bees will work pansies as a pollen source only. (I think)


----------

